# Lake Mulwala 10/06/13. 0 fish. Tornado Damage OMG.



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

G'day guys, having just returned south from a couple weeks work up north I was itching to get the yak wet so regardless of poor reports decided to have a good look around the middle area of Lake Mulwala. Hit the water at 7am, overcast, slight breeze and a balmy 5c. Good thing I had the new Kokatats which are very nice and dry by the way. More about them later.
First thing I noticed was the water Colour... Yuck it's coffee colored with visibility of about 6 inches. 








Yep figured things would be tough and I was right. Snaked my way up stream following the old river bed. Trolled a couple old boomerangs and Stumpjumper for 4 hours, about a dozen snags, lost 1 lure all for zip. Nothing not even a hit. Broke up the trolling by casting a black / purple spinnerbait at any likely looking snag, again zip nothing. All up about 6 km of trolling and casting for a very disappointing donut. While its great to be back on the water the lack of fish sure has you questioning a wintery 5am start.
What really surprised me was the extent of the March 22 Tornado damage. Oh my god, you got to see this so I got some pics. Sure glad this didn't happen on a weekend etc because the carnage is something I have never seen in Australia before. Trees on the lakeshore as well as in the lake itself have been flattened.
















Took the long way home via Kyffins Reserve and the Denison County Van Park. What a mess. Anyone who camped with the Yak crew at the 2012 Cod Classic will not recognize the campsite. Couldn't go in as both access roads are blocked with big gates but the following pics speak for themselves. The reserve is closed until further notice. I expect it may not open again for years or at least until a decent fire cleans up the massive pile of downed timber.
















Lastly pic is the view from the road just East of Kyffins. Sure glad I wasnt on the road here that afternoon.
















That's about it guys. Nice morning on the water. Zip fish but hey it beats working.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

That water colour is pretty consistent for out there isn't it?

Does it ever really get clear?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Holy dooly Pete.

Must have been one hellava wind to completely denude those trees!


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Guys, yes it was a good blow all right. There are some very big old red gums out in the lake that are snapped clean off. Saw one today that must have been close to 4ft thick and with little rot that was just blown apart. Camping down Mulwala way may be an issue for a while.
As for water clarity. Yes it's always brown but there is fresh water and there is mud. What we have now is near mud. The following pic is more consistent with the Bundalong / Mulwala water from my experience. About a foot or more clarity.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Pete time to be trolling out the front of the weir wall and up to Bethanga Bridge.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Great vid mate. :shock:


----------

